# [Word-VBA] Selection.Find



## Outsider77 (15. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

mittels

```
Selection.Find.ClearFormatting
Selection.Find.Replacement.ClearFormatting
    With Selection.Find
        .Text = "123"
        .Replacement.Text = "321"
    End With
    Selection.Find.Execute Replace:=wdReplaceAll
```

durchsuche ich ein Word-Dokument und ersetze die o.g. Daten.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das Zeichen *vor* dem gefundenen Suchtext auszulesen?
Ich möchte das Ersetzen nur ausführen lassen, wenn dieses Zeichen kein Punkt ist.

Danke für Eure Hilfe!

Gruß Outi


----------



## Yaslaw (16. Mai 2013)

Ah, es geht um Word. Soviel habe ich mal herausgefunden. Hast du auch noch eine Version?

_PS: Nein, ich werd dir nicht helfen können.
Ich hab aber mal den Titel angepasst_


----------



## Outsider77 (16. Mai 2013)

Danke fürs Thema ändern!
Sorry,hab wichtige Angaben vergessen,hast Du ja jetzt mit dem Titel erledigt.

Edit:
Hat sich erledigt, ich komme mittlerweile ohne Word aus und mache das alles mit VB.


----------

